# Ryobi AP-10 Surface Planer feed rollers



## sawdust88 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Wasn't quite sure where to post my question since I'm new here. So I figured where better to start than "Starting Off". 

I have a Ryobi AP-10 surface planer that is soon in need of replacement feed rollers. The original ones are solid rubber and have begun to crack due to age and use. I have a part #6860118 which I found on the internet but have been unable to locate any part suppliers. Have spent approximately two days researching so far with no luck. I figured someone here may possibly have some info regarding where to purchase them. Secondly, maybe someone has an idea on how to repair the originals in some way. I was thinking maybe silicon but that may be too soft and not provide the traction needed to feed material. Maybe there's some type of compound I could apply to them. The machine works great so I'd hate to get rid of it.

Hopefully someone will come up with a solution other than purchasing a new one although that may be the way I'll have to go.

Thanks to all and Happy New Year,

sawdust88


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Francis. I can't help you with OEM parts but I may have a suggestion for a rebuild. When I needed new tires for my bandsaw I took the wheels to a belting supplier. The belting that they put on my wheels worked way better than the original tires. I think the same thing can be done with your feed rollers. The belting that I'm talking about is the power transmission type or the type that carries material to or from a mill.


----------



## Rpcarter (Oct 27, 2012)

Per ereplacementparts.com Ryobi feed rollers are obsolete


----------



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

google resurface feed rollers...or something similar


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

sawdust88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wasn't quite sure where to post my question since I'm new here. So I figured where better to start than "Starting Off".
> 
> ...


go here they resurface them Google


----------

